# Random House by river, Derbyshire



## Miz_Firestorm (Sep 24, 2013)

Spotted this house through the trees one day and thought i'd take a peek. 

Not sure on the history of the house but it seems to be a ruin of a nearly finished building project (I think). There's not much but a shell, and a whole lot of mud and cow poop, but it's set in a nice location. I'm guessing it was abandoned as it's very close to the river and looks like flood water has been inside. 
It is pretty much a shell now, no windows or doors and some of the roof has fallen in. The first floor is inaccessable and doesn't look stable. 
Not sure how old the house is, can't find any info on it, but it has an outside loo, although with it having a double garage area i'd guess it's not really old.
Cows started running after me on the way across the field, don't think they liked me invading their turf


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice one! What a lovely location!


----------



## krela (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm guessing construction started in the 80s and never finished!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like early 1970's to me with all that funky stone cladding! The outside loo and ruined outbuildings look a lot older (red bricks/ lime mortar) so I would guess this has been built on the site of a much older house....... Maybe without PP hence the abandonement?


----------



## lazyurbexer (Sep 25, 2013)

I believe this has been seen on this site before.


----------



## krela (Sep 25, 2013)

lazyurbexer said:


> I believe this has been seen on this site before.



Oh, why is that comment worthy?


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 25, 2013)

WOW! What a perfect fixer-upper for someone. I wonder if this place has more to tell though - was that a bricked up doorway to a cellar I saw in one of the pics?


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Sep 25, 2013)

nope, no cellar. bricked up doorway is back of outside loo. not too sure what it's meant to be


----------



## Deranged09 (Sep 25, 2013)

wow thats nice, i love little places like these, great pics!


----------



## Malcog (Sep 25, 2013)

If thats the house that can be seen from the A38, there are also a couple of pillboxes by the river.
Nice pics !


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Sep 25, 2013)

Malcog said:


> If thats the house that can be seen from the A38, there are also a couple of pillboxes by the river.
> Nice pics !



Can't see it from A38, not near it


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 26, 2013)

Paulytwotanks said:


> Looks like early 1970's to me with all that funky stone cladding! The outside loo and ruined outbuildings look a lot older (red bricks/ lime mortar) so I would guess this has been built on the site of a much older house....... Maybe without PP hence the abandonement?



I think you are correct if memory serves, but Krela is not far off because the saga continued into the early 80s from what I was told a few years back. The usual story; buy a 'smallholding' with the vestige of habitation or industrial building there on and then start to build a monstrosity of a private house - bye passing all planning regs whilst so doing. If it failed during a retrospective planning application this will be on record.


----------



## Rgsltd (Oct 6, 2013)

Is that the river Trent in the pics ?


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, yes it is


----------

